# 20/20 Video #1: Fritz, Rossignol and Rape Victim



## Clem_Shady

Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Paging Woody:*

Woody, please return to the crisis center immediately.


----------



## JusticeMatters

Ken Rossignol, I mean Clem Shady, how about you "call" John Mattingly and ask him, better yet, he can't seem to speak for himself, tell him to speak for himself.  Maybe he can explain to the retired Col. why he was suing one of his own companies (Westport Charter Corp against another, Graydon Sears-whereby his cousin, Terry Clarke's lawyer is representing John Mattingly-OBVIOUSLY A CONFLICT) to screw the Col out of his land.  Maybe he will explain why his own cousin called him "Evil" regarding ripping off a dying lady and writing her a letter stating that "an independent attorney" his cousin advised her there was no conflict (which his cousin signed an affidavit stating it was not true and further testified John Mattingly was EVIL regarding his ripping off the elderly lady.)  Maybe he could explain why he still has 15 different companies with Daniel Brown, a convicted criminal, or the open cases filed against him with the Attorney Grievance Commission.  All showing a CURRENT pattern of criminal and unethical behavior.


----------



## Clem_Shady

JusticeMatters said:


> Ken Rossignol, I mean Clem Shady, how about you "call" John Mattingly and ask him, better yet, he can't seem to speak for himself, tell him to speak for himself.  Maybe he can explain to the retired Col. why he was suing one of his own companies (Westport Charter Corp against another, Graydon Sears-whereby his cousin, Terry Clarke's lawyer is representing John Mattingly-OBVIOUSLY A CONFLICT) to screw the Col out of his land.  Maybe he will explain why his own cousin called him "Evil" regarding ripping off a dying lady and writing her a letter stating that "an independent attorney" his cousin advised her there was no conflict (which his cousin signed an affidavit stating it was not true and further testified John Mattingly was EVIL regarding his ripping off the elderly lady.)  Maybe he could explain why he still has 15 different companies with Daniel Brown, a convicted criminal, or the open cases filed against him with the Attorney Grievance Commission.  All showing a CURRENT pattern of criminal and unethical behavior.



Instead of ranting like a madman how about you post some documents, news articles, or any other credible source of information to support your diatribes? Something more that just you "saying it is so!"


----------



## Themis

JusticeMatters said:


> Ken Rossignol, I mean Clem Shady, how about you "call" John Mattingly and ask him, better yet, he can't seem to speak for himself, tell him to speak for himself.  Maybe he can explain to the retired Col. why he was suing one of his own companies (Westport Charter Corp against another, Graydon Sears-whereby his cousin, Terry Clarke's lawyer is representing John Mattingly-OBVIOUSLY A CONFLICT) to screw the Col out of his land.  Maybe he will explain why his own cousin called him "Evil" regarding ripping off a dying lady and writing her a letter stating that "an independent attorney" his cousin advised her there was no conflict (which his cousin signed an affidavit stating it was not true and further testified John Mattingly was EVIL regarding his ripping off the elderly lady.)  Maybe he could explain why he still has 15 different companies with Daniel Brown, a convicted criminal, or the open cases filed against him with the Attorney Grievance Commission.  All showing a CURRENT pattern of criminal and unethical behavior.



I' m sure there are grievences being filed by both sides but I don't think Fritz's evidence will stand up to scrutiny. The only pattern  thats been proven in court is Fritz, and White's pattern of lies.
 According to the artlicle you are using to quote from, Mattingly said he advised her to get the opinion of independant council. According to the article she said she would. Ask her yourself. 
BROWN, over 250 charges ,-3 misdemeanor convictions facing up to 6 months work release max. Brown 247-Fritz 3.  Tell tigerbug Brown still has the right to vote.
Drug dealers over 100 pot plants in school zone 2 days in jail, goes on to open meth lab.

You need to get a better source of information, Danny White has already been proven to be a liar.
Print the affidavit S Mattingly signed. I've already printed  2 of the ones Grand Jury witness's filed against White for witness tampering. There are others. Print some proof about the retired Col.


----------



## Clem_Shady

The Enterprise should ask the FOP why they are endorsing Fritz after viewing this video.


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the truth*

Am I wrong? Did not brown take a hit in three different cases. Seems to me that someone had something right. Good boy fritz! We want you and white to be the ones to clean the crooks from our community. Brown and mattingly have been stopped in their crooked tracks - the two of you should get a reward. Keep flushing the scum from our streets. Crooked lawyers are worse than thugs with guns - at least you can see them up front.


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> Am I wrong? Did not brown take a hit in three different cases. Seems to me that someone had something right. Good boy fritz! We want you and white to be the ones to clean the crooks from our community. Brown and mattingly have been stopped in their crooked tracks - the two of you should get a reward. Keep flushing the scum from our streets. Crooked lawyers are worse than thugs with guns - at least you can see them up front.









*


tigerbug said:



			Am I wrong? Seems to me that someone had something right. Good boy fritz! We want you and white to be the ones to clean the crooks the two of you should get a reward.
		
Click to expand...

*

Why don't you address the topic, and the content of the thread?
No one that lived here in the 60's has stepped up to say that the woman or her friend in the 20/20 interview was lying.
In fact no one besides Fritz himself says the woman is lying. 
Since you think Fritz is so great, why don't you be the firsrt to say that woman was lying ?
After you do you can call Mr. Fritz. He might even take you on a date to a cabin with some friends.


----------



## JOKER

Themis said:


> I' m sure there are grievences being filed by both sides but I don't think Fritz's evidence will stand up to scrutiny. The only pattern thats been proven in court is Fritz, and White's pattern of lies.
> According to the artlicle you are using to quote from, Mattingly said he advised her to get the opinion of independant council. According to the article she said she would. Ask her yourself.
> BROWN, over 250 charges ,-3 misdemeanor convictions facing up to 6 months work release max. Brown 247-Fritz 3. Tell tigerbug Brown still has the right to vote.
> Drug dealers over 100 pot plants in school zone 2 days in jail, goes on to open meth lab.
> 
> You need to get a better source of information, Danny White has already been proven to be a liar.
> Print the affidavit S Mattingly signed. I've already printed 2 of the ones Grand Jury witness's filed against White for witness tampering. There are others. Print some proof about the retired Col.


 

BLAH BLAH BLAH .........Same old LIES and BULLCRAP
Don't You realize we are tired of hearing you rehash
over and over the same old tired lame excuses from your partner
in crime - John Mattingly. We all know by now that you are DANNY BROWN.
When is your sentencing Trial coming up?
You remember the three charges you were found guilty of at the trial.
Maybe when the Judge throws you in jail, where you belong we will
get a little peace and quiet, maybe we can get back to some civil discussion.

Remember you have been in violation of several So Md Online Forum rules
and will soon be treated accordingly

Please See Rules click on link listed below.

http://somdonlinerules.homestead.com/


----------



## Jigglepuff

Themis said:


> Why don't you address the topic, and the content of the thread?
> No one that lived here in the 60's has stepped up to say that the woman or her friend in the 20/20 interview was lying.
> In fact no one besides Fritz himself says the woman is lying.
> Since you think Fritz is so great, why don't you be the firsrt to say that woman was lying ?
> After you do you can call Mr. Fritz. He might even take you on a date to a cabin with some friends.



Are you guys going to come up with a new website / paper since it's replacement is watered down? Retiring?

Thanks for the ABC post. Good work!


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH .........Same old LIES and BULLCRAP
> Don't You realize we are tired of hearing you rehash
> over and over the same old tired lame excuses from your partner
> in crime - John Mattingly. We all know by now that you are DANNY BROWN.
> When is your sentencing Trial coming up?
> You remember the three charges you were found guilty of at the trial.
> Maybe when the Judge throws you in jail, where you belong we will
> get a little peace and quiet, maybe we can get back to some civil discussion.
> 
> Remember you have been in violation of several So Md Online Forum rules
> and will soon be treated accordingly
> 
> Please See Rules click on link listed below.
> 
> http://somdonlinerules.homestead.com/





JOKER said:


> Thats terrible
> What a waste
> Could have used it
> for bait while trollin' for Bull Sharks.





JOKER said:


> EAT LESS !!!!
> Save the $150





JOKER said:


> Well......Aren't You Just Special !!!!!!!
> I guess we common folk should just bow down and kiss your....
> Skankie A$$





JOKER said:


> Deed By Gaawd Captn I Think You need to go to Arizona and let them check out your paper work





JOKER said:


> I have a creative way....*They can spend their time in a COFFIN !!!!*





JOKER said:


> Hey Themis !
> 
> Just wanted to let you know
> I took my family ( Dog)
> to the Gubermental Building and did the EARLY VOTING.
> We both voted for Fritz



Chastised by the author of these gems
Does your dog get tired of reading these posts to you?


----------



## JOKER

Themis said:


> Chastised by the author of these gems
> Does your dog get tired of reading these posts to you?


 
No the old dog don't read to good anymore
We mostly sit around and watch some good videos


----------



## Themis

Jigglepuff said:


> Are you guys going to come up with a new website / paper since it's replacement is watered down? Retiring?
> 
> Thanks for the ABC post. Good work!



Can you imagine the fun Rossignol would be having if he hadn't sold his paper?

I have a perfect Headline for the Morning after the Election.

*FRITZ CONVICTED OF ATTEMTED RAPE OF OPPONENT'S REPUTATION BY VOTERS AFTER WHITE AND ALIOTO FAILED TO HOLD HIM DOWN!*
I don't think we'll hear the last of Clem for a long time.

Watered down isn't the word for "Southern Maryland Today" Snooze Paper.

Better than drinking or taking sleeping pills I guess.


----------



## JOKER

By the way Themis did you check out those Forum Rules


----------



## Clem_Shady

JOKER said:


> By the way Themis did you check out those Forum Rules



Much more than that...

Homestead | Build, Make & Create Your Own Website &mdash; FREE! Website Hosting & Website Building Software

Here you go Themis, fill it out and nail this dirtbag at his provider.


----------



## JOKER

Clem_Shady said:


> Much more than that...
> 
> Homestead | Build, Make & Create Your Own Website &mdash; FREE! Website Hosting & Website Building Software
> 
> Here you go Themis, fill it out and nail this dirtbag at his provider.


 
Yea and next time I see your car parked somewhere I am 
going to get my dog to pee on your tire


----------



## JOKER

According to this evenings edition 
in the paper Clem Shady and Themis
have been charged

See Late Breaking Story Below


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Much more than that...
> 
> Homestead | Build, Make & Create Your Own Website &mdash; FREE! Website Hosting & Website Building Software
> 
> Here you go Themis, fill it out and nail this dirtbag at his provider.



I hope you feel like I do and we're keeping pervs like joker at his keyboard, and away from peoples windows, (he's probably one of your paper caper boys) Feels like we're doing a service for the community. I did a little research and found out that when he was younger  he was into  some strange experimentation . Rumor has it that he mixed coke and glue then he sniffed the concoction. I found this old picture of him but coudn't tell much from it. Can you?


That might explain why he's turned out the way he has. Be careful though. I hear when he's mad at someone he piss's on their car tires, and blames it on his dog. 
That 20/20 piece really pisses me off because of Fritz's arrogance. I feel really bad for his victim. It's much more revealing than reading about it. I hope that this latest excapde of his gets him the justice he has dodged for so many Years.
On a different note. Have you noticed the only article the County Times has printed about Mattingly's charges getting dropped was the one where Fritz franticlly slandered  Isabel Cumming? Someone should keep him talking. Fritz thinks the best way to get out of a hole is to dig faster. Back to the County Times and their lack of unbiased coverage. I think its starting to look like  the Hambone is connected to the Fritzbone.


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the whole truth*

I bet you know that some girls have had multiple partners - do you know what this girls rep was in the community ?  Seems to me that rossignol and a few of fritzs political rivals ran her down, paid her for a story they wanted and then she disappeared as suddenly as she appeared. Do we know how old she pretended to be ? I'm sure that fritz at 18 was not the first, nor will he be the last to party with a party girl. Besides why are we even talking about this? Have you bums not yet learned that this 45 year old bull has no traction? Let's talk about you and your friends,soon to be, black and white dress uniform. Please tell us what will brown do when he spends his first night in the pen when the bros are watering to get to him? Oh Danny boy the pipes are blowing for you; but  don't worry, john boy will take care of your girl.(ha-ha-ha) . Keep thinking of Sammy the bull - I bet you could walk out of this with nothing; but, keep on being the village idiot and you will soon be the village punk.


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> According to this evenings edition
> in the paper Clem Shady and Themis
> have been charged
> 
> See Late Breaking Story Below



 tigerbug is your crack baby.


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> I bet you know that some girls have had multiple partners - do you know what this girls rep was in the community ?  Seems to me that rossignol and a few of fritzs political rivals ran her down, paid her for a story they wanted and then she disappeared as suddenly as she appeared. Do we know how old she pretended to be ? I'm sure that fritz at 18 was not the first, nor will he be the last to party with a party girl. Besides why are we even talking about this? Have you bums not yet learned that this 45 year old bull has no traction? Let's talk about you and your friends,soon to be, black and white dress uniform. Please tell us what will brown do when he spends his first night in the pen when the bros are watering to get to him? Oh Danny boy the pipes are blowing for you; but  don't worry, john boy will take care of your girl.(ha-ha-ha) . Keep thinking of Sammy the bull - I bet you could walk out of this with nothing; but, keep on being the village idiot and you will soon be the village punk.


 
Sad.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Sad.



Breathe, relax, breathe, relax...

Remember your pledge to be nice to people, even the stupid ones.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Breathe, relax, breathe, relax...
> 
> Remember your pledge to be nice to people, even the stupid ones.



Got ya! Should have seen it before editing.

Are you going to the poker tounament tonight?
Should be fun Gambling, Liquor, and men with guns.
Don't forget your cam corder.
Behave yourself, and don't get tased again.


*FOP POKER TOURNAMENT*
Location: 21215 CHANCELLORS RUN 
Date: 9/29/2010
Time: 7 PM
Duration: 00:00

$25 N/L HOLD'EM TOURAMENT
CASH GAMES AVAILABLE
N/L HOLD'EM
OMAHA H/L


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Got ya! Should have seen it before editing.
> 
> Are you going to the poker tounament tonight?
> Should be fun Gambling, Liquor, and men with guns.
> Don't forget your cam corder.
> Behave yourself, and don't get tased again.
> 
> 
> *FOP POKER TOURNAMENT*
> Location: 21215 CHANCELLORS RUN
> Date: 9/29/2010
> Time: 7 PM
> Duration: 00:00
> 
> $25 N/L HOLD'EM TOURAMENT
> CASH GAMES AVAILABLE
> N/L HOLD'EM
> OMAHA H/L



Thanks for the reminder, but I'll have to pass.

Any organization that can endorse Fritz as a candidate is morally bankrupt regardless of what they do with the money.

I would suspect the good cops probably refuse to even go there.


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the whole truth*

Themis - the truth of the matter is that brown is the only one who will be spending any time in a cabin - it will be shared with the brothers in the pen. Oct.20 is browns big day - and oh, by the way 2 mandatory to 10 is the sentence, not 6 mos. The six is for the other cases, not for the jury verdict. Tic- toc; remember Sammy the bull took a walk - he knew what the brothers think of village idiots. I hear this judge is hard at sentencing.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



Richard Fritz - The *SHAME *of Saint Mary's County


----------



## JOKER

Themis; said:
			
		

> Themis & Clem Shady - The *SHAME *of Saint Mary's County


 

Enjoy this video about the Dangerous Duo - Mattingly & Brown


----------



## Clem_Shady

Hey Jacker,

What ever happened to the kid that got knocked unconscious?

_"When Deputy Lyle Long assaulted a 15-year-old boy who’s parents had requested him to give their pot-smoking kid a good talking to, knocked the boy unconscious and was later charged, he was represented by Fritz, prior to being elected States Attorney in 1998, who got him off the charges by entering Long into an anger management class."

"Long was then promoted to the rank of Lieutenant and retired from the Sheriff’s Department two years ago and has been hired by Fritz as his investigator in the States Attorneys Office, and making an appearance before the St. Mary’s Commissioners this week managed to keep his anger under control while he made a pitch for more money for the State’s Attorney to buy equipment."_

Is he ok? Any lawsuit payouts?

The guy still working for Fritz?

Drunk Deputy Beats Man


----------



## letmetellyou

Clem_Shady said:


> Hey Jacker,
> 
> 
> 
> Drunk Deputy Beats Man



Didn't the States Attorney Charge, him, take him to trial and win?  Where is that in your post?


----------



## Clem_Shady

letmetellyou said:


> Didn't the States Attorney Charge, him, take him to trial and win?  Where is that in your post?



Which officer are you referring too?

And be kind enough to give us the case# and ultimate disposition of the case.

TIA


----------



## Clem_Shady

letmetellyou said:


> Didn't the States Attorney Charge, him, take him to trial and win?  Where is that in your post?



You've been identified as another pyscho, cop loving, cops are never wrong, people threatener...



letmetellyou said:


> Yes, pussy.  From a guy who is hiding behind a computer calling people pussy.  Why don't we meet for a drink and lets see if you will call me a pussy then?



Therefore, I'm going to have to cease all communication with you from this point forward.


----------



## Woodyspda

I didn't see a threat in what he said. 

He called YOU out from behind your computer screen.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Woodyspda said:


> I didn't see a threat in what he said.
> 
> He called YOU out from behind your computer screen.





letmetellyou said:


> I'll tell you what.  I'll be at the Tiki Bar on Friday night.  Just come up to me, or anyone of the bouncers and tell me to STFU.  I'll be happy to escort you from the property and then you can call the cops.
> 
> Makes a lot of sense though, you can't win an arguement so you want to through something out like send me your address, which you know nobody here will do.  Put your address up and I'll come over now.



Violence prone psycho!


----------



## Woodyspda

Clem_Shady said:


> Violence prone psycho!



How ironic that you would say that when Brown is the biggest (not physically) thug in the county.


----------



## Themis

Woodyspda said:


> How ironic that you would say that when Brown is the biggest (not physically) thug in the county.


Fritz doesn.t prosecute the big thugs in St Mary's
Brown only seems that way to you H&R Block Ladies.


Clem called "letmetellyou" and told him if Clem wasn't there by 10PM to start without him.

So much for psychological testing to weed out psycho LEO's


----------



## Clem_Shady

OMG, what if they combined psychological testing and drivers testing for LEO's.

The FOP would have to raise drink and dues prices.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> OMG, what if they combined psychological testing and drivers testing for LEO's.
> 
> The FOP would have to raise drink and dues prices.



I'm confused, Who do you call when you need protection from the cops?
I would also like to say you seem to have quite a way with the ladies. Maybe you should change your name to 'Rico Suavey Shady". That's 
The-Truth.


----------



## County_Boy

I Like Richard Fritz for States Attorney


----------



## Themis

County_Boy said:


> I Like Richard Fritz for States Attorney





Themis said:


> Still backing losers County Boy.
> 
> "Fritz has masqueraded as being tough on drugs long enough and it is time to unmask him," said Dorsey.* "He is the attorney for all the drug dealers in the county. He portrays himself as if he is the opponent of drug dealers, but the fact is"*In the last few years that he was my deputy and in charge of the narcotics division, there were *302 *drug distribution cases, serious cases, and there could reasons to drop a few cases, but not the *201 *cases that Fritz personally dropped," pointed out Dorsey about Fritz’s record.ts prove otherwise."
> 
> Later, the chief prosecutor stated bluntly; "Fritz has lied repeatedly about these matters. His record as a prosecutor was certainly not what he portrayed to the public and now he makes a very good living off the drug dealers, many of whom, pay their attorney fees in the same cash they make from those who are addicted to and use illegal narcotics --- the very same cash generated from the two-thirds of crime, chiefly burglaries of homes and businesses."
> "I repeatedly asked Fritz for a proper accounting of the money, thousands of dollars, and he never provided any such accounting," explained Dorsey in an interview after the rally. "He would direct that checks be issued to him and not to any specific person. No record was ever furnished as to what then happened to the money.*$3,200 *in supposedly ‘flash money’ which is never spent and always returned has *never *been accounted for."
> 
> Richard Fritz did not return a call requesting comment  prior to press deadline.


----------



## itsrequired

Clem_Shady said:


> Which officer are you referring too?
> 
> And be kind enough to give us the case# and ultimate disposition of the case.
> 
> TIA



The poster referenced your link, so why is it you need a case number?  The ultimate disposition was the suspect was tried, found guilty.  The visiting judge then sent the former police officer to jail, and gave him a disposition of probation before judgement.  

You don't seem to be fair in your forum here.  You are saying Fritz is such a bad lawyer but it seems to me he or his office won both of the cases you talk about in your post.


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsrequired said:


> The poster referenced your link, so why is it you need a case number?  The ultimate disposition was the suspect was tried, found guilty.  The visiting judge then sent the former police officer to jail, and gave him a disposition of *probation before judgement*.
> 
> You don't seem to be fair in your forum here.  You are saying Fritz is such a bad lawyer but it seems to me he or his office won both of the cases you talk about in your post.



For people that lock up other people.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*PBJ: It's not just for kids, cops eat it too!*



itsrequired said:


> The poster referenced your link, so why is it you need a case number?  The ultimate disposition was the suspect was tried, found guilty.  The visiting judge then sent the former police officer to jail, and gave him a disposition of probation before judgement.
> 
> You don't seem to be fair in your forum here.  You are saying Fritz is such a bad lawyer but it seems to me he or his office won both of the cases you talk about in your post.



Go get baptised at the old church that you guys turned into a bar and gambling parlor and come back when you're ready to tell the-truth:

_"To understand the answer it is important to first understand what Probation Before Judgement is. The best way to explain what Probation Before Judgement is, is to explain what it is not. *Probation Before Judgement is NOT a conviction under Maryland Law.* Under the statute a judge has the authority to strike out the guilty finding in most any criminal case. (There are a few crimes for which probation before judgement is not available including first, second and third degree sex offenses, first degree murder as well as second or subsequent convictions for DUI or CDS cases if the first conviction resulted in Probation Before Judgement)."_

_"*The benefit of Probation Before Judgement is that a person who receives Probation Before Judgement can honestly say or, for instance put on a job application, that the person was not convicted in the case and has no criminal record.* A person who receives Probation Before Judgement is also entitled by law to have the matter expunged in three years or, for good cause shown, sooner. Prior to the amendment the statute only allowed for a judge to incarcerate a person who received Probation Before Judgement in a few of the counties in the State. *The reason I say that it is a good thing that the judges are now allowed to incarcerate someone is that it will and has resulted in more people receiving Probation Before Judgement instead of having permanent criminal records that can never be expunged*."_

Probation Before Judgement - a Positive Updating of the Statute :: Maryland Criminal Attorney Blog


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Go get baptised at the old church that you guys turned into a bar and gambling parlor and come back when you're ready to tell the-truth:
> 
> _"To understand the answer it is important to first understand what Probation Before Judgement is. The best way to explain what Probation Before Judgement is, is to explain what it is not. *Probation Before Judgement is NOT a conviction under Maryland Law.* Under the statute a judge has the authority to strike out the guilty finding in most any criminal case. (There are a few crimes for which probation before judgement is not available including first, second and third degree sex offenses, first degree murder as well as second or subsequent convictions for DUI or CDS cases if the first conviction resulted in Probation Before Judgement)."_
> 
> _"*The benefit of Probation Before Judgement is that a person who receives Probation Before Judgement can honestly say or, for instance put on a job application, that the person was not convicted in the case and has no criminal record.* A person who receives Probation Before Judgement is also entitled by law to have the matter expunged in three years or, for good cause shown, sooner. Prior to the amendment the statute only allowed for a judge to incarcerate a person who received Probation Before Judgement in a few of the counties in the State. *The reason I say that it is a good thing that the judges are now allowed to incarcerate someone is that it will and has resulted in more people receiving Probation Before Judgement instead of having permanent criminal records that can never be expunged*."_
> 
> Probation Before Judgement - a Positive Updating of the Statute :: Maryland Criminal Attorney Blog



Strange for an LEO to say someone who gets PBJ is sent to jail.
He seems to know the law as well as Fritz does. Most convicted Dug dealers here spend about the same amount of time in jail as the drunk cop did.
Told you not to hang out at the FOP just fot the cheap beer, and loose talk.
The strays followed you home.


----------



## JOKER

Torrential Rains hit St Mary's County


----------



## itsrequired

Themis said:


> Strange for an LEO to say someone who gets PBJ is sent to jail.
> He seems to know the law as well as Fritz does. Most convicted Dug dealers here spend about the same amount of time in jail as the drunk cop did.
> Told you not to hang out at the FOP just fot the cheap beer, and loose talk.
> The strays followed you home.



Those issues you will have to take up with the visiting judge.  The state refused to allow a plea and forced the perpetrator to go to trial.  The judge handed the sentence out.  First, the former deputy went to jail.  After he served his active time in jail, he got out.  The JUDGE issued the sentence of probation before judgment, but still had him spend some active time in jail.  It was minimal, I don't remember how much but for me personally it was not enough.

Despite what you and your friend here say, I believe that when a deputy or police officer violate the law, they should be treated much more harshly than any other person.  

The fact of the matter is, this deputy was treated the way the system is supposed to work.  He wasn't given preferrential treatment.  He went to trial, and was found guilty.  The judge then decided the sentence was probation before judgement.  Check the court record.


----------



## itsrequired

Clem_Shady said:


> Go get baptised at the old church that you guys turned into a bar and gambling parlor and come back when you're ready to tell the-truth:
> 
> _"To understand the answer it is important to first understand what Probation Before Judgement is. The best way to explain what Probation Before Judgement is, is to explain what it is not. *Probation Before Judgement is NOT a conviction under Maryland Law.* Under the statute a judge has the authority to strike out the guilty finding in most any criminal case. (There are a few crimes for which probation before judgement is not available including first, second and third degree sex offenses, first degree murder as well as second or subsequent convictions for DUI or CDS cases if the first conviction resulted in Probation Before Judgement)."_
> 
> _"*The benefit of Probation Before Judgement is that a person who receives Probation Before Judgement can honestly say or, for instance put on a job application, that the person was not convicted in the case and has no criminal record.* A person who receives Probation Before Judgement is also entitled by law to have the matter expunged in three years or, for good cause shown, sooner. Prior to the amendment the statute only allowed for a judge to incarcerate a person who received Probation Before Judgement in a few of the counties in the State. *The reason I say that it is a good thing that the judges are now allowed to incarcerate someone is that it will and has resulted in more people receiving Probation Before Judgement instead of having permanent criminal records that can never be expunged*."_
> 
> Probation Before Judgement - a Positive Updating of the Statute :: Maryland Criminal Attorney Blog



I believe that confirms what I had said.


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsrequired said:


> Those issues you will have to take up with the visiting judge.  The state refused to allow a plea and forced the perpetrator to go to trial.  The judge handed the sentence out.  First, the former deputy went to jail.  After he served his active time in jail, he got out.  The JUDGE issued the sentence of probation before judgment, but still had him spend some active time in jail.  It was minimal, I don't remember how much but for me personally it was not enough.
> 
> Despite what you and your friend here say, I believe that when a deputy or police officer violate the law, they should be treated much more harshly than any other person.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, this deputy was treated the way the system is supposed to work.  He wasn't given preferrential treatment.  He went to trial, and was found guilty.  The judge then decided the sentence was probation before judgement.  Check the court record.



We get it, we get it...

Always the same thing over and over...

The Judge Did It!


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsrequired said:


> I believe that confirms what I had said.



And Fritz has never issued an OJ Simpson diatribe about any of these judges, why?


----------



## itsrequired

Clem_Shady said:


> We get it, we get it...
> 
> Always the same thing over and over...
> 
> The Judge Did It!



I understand that truth disturbs you, but that is what it is.  Here is your problem.  You brought up two cases involving deputies.  You tried to make it seem like they were one, but people here are smarter than that.  Your problem, is one of the cases Fritz was the defense attorney and he won.  The other case Fritz was the chief prosecutor, charged the suspect with each of the charges he could have been charged with, and his office won again.

Doesn't sound like the bad lawyer you portray him to be.


----------



## Clem_Shady

itsrequired said:


> I understand that truth disturbs you, but that is what it is.  Here is your problem.  You brought up two cases involving deputies.  You tried to make it seem like they were one, but people here are smarter than that.  Your problem, is one of the cases Fritz was the defense attorney and he won.  The other case Fritz was the chief prosecutor, charged the suspect with each of the charges he could have been charged with, and his office won again.
> 
> Doesn't sound like the bad lawyer you portray him to be.



And here's your problem:



Clem_Shady said:


> Hey Jacker,
> 
> What ever happened to the kid that got knocked unconscious?
> 
> _"When Deputy Lyle Long assaulted a 15-year-old boy who’s parents had requested him to give their pot-smoking kid a good talking to, knocked the boy unconscious and was later charged, he was represented by Fritz, prior to being elected States Attorney in 1998, who got him off the charges by entering Long into an anger management class."
> 
> "Long was then promoted to the rank of Lieutenant and retired from the Sheriff’s Department two years ago and has been hired by Fritz as his investigator in the States Attorneys Office, and making an appearance before the St. Mary’s Commissioners this week managed to keep his anger under control while he made a pitch for more money for the State’s Attorney to buy equipment."_
> 
> Is he ok? Any lawsuit payouts?
> 
> The guy still working for Fritz?
> 
> Drunk Deputy Beats Man



I posted a question about Long and you jumped in about another Deputy mentioned in the same article.

Again, put up or shut up and post "all of the case numbers" if you want to refer to something specific. Or don't you want to discuss the nolle prosecutions and PBJ's, that earlier you made sound like some kind of real punishment?

And if you can't, then get back to the garage and supervise the repairs of all those wrecked cop cars like you should be doing.


----------



## itsrequired

Clem_Shady said:


> And here's your problem:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a question about Long and you jumped in about another Deputy mentioned in the same article.
> 
> Again, put up or shut up and post "all of the case numbers" if you want to refer to something specific. Or don't you want to discuss the nolle prosecutions and PBJ's, that earlier you made sound like some kind of real punishment?
> 
> And if you can't, then get back to the garage and supervise the repairs of all those wrecked cop cars like you should be doing.



Put up or shut up?  You are the person who originated the post.  You are the person who spoke about the case, and Fritz representing long.  You then linked the Goff case.  Why do you now need me to provide you more information about cases which you brought up.  

I merely pointed out the factual information about the cases rather than making inuendos.  You don't like facts very much.

As far as Goff not getting any punishment, well he was sent to jail after his trial, and then subsequently fired from his job.  Sounds like punishment to me.  It isn't enough for me, but it is certainly more than the average person would get.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> And here's your problem:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a question about Long and you jumped in about another Deputy mentioned in the same article.
> 
> Again, put up or shut up and post "all of the case numbers" if you want to refer to something specific. Or don't you want to discuss the nolle prosecutions and PBJ's, that earlier you made sound like some kind of real punishment?
> 
> And if you can't, then get back to the garage and supervise the repairs of all those wrecked cop cars like you should be doing.



I checked the cas search and foud out they did come down hard on Deputy Goff he was tried on O8/14/2008 for 2nd degree assault, and driving while impaired. He recieved PBJ for both sentences and was sentenced to 10 days for the Assault and 30 days for the DWI, all but 2 days was suspended from both sentences. He was released from his PBJ 12/31/2008.  No fines. he served 2 days in jail, and had his record cleared
4 months later.

Recap
2 days Jail
$0.00 Fines
4 month's probation
record expunged
He's got you Clem. Goff served as much time as the drug dealer in the school zone.
Footnote; Goff's victim filed a lawsuit that was dismissed 12/29/2009
Now thats what you call justice St. Mary's style.

LEO's don't want people to know how much weight the SA carries with the 
Judges at trials. If Fritz and the Judges didn't normally work togeather. Fritz would react to everycase he loses like he did in the Mattingly affair.
Take em to trial put it in the paper- no ones the wiser as to what really happened.

It's got to drive the arresting officers crazy most of the time because I think most of them really are trying to do the right thing and get criminals off the street, and they see them constantly released with little or no punishment for their crimes. Goff got treated just like a drug dealer in St Mary's.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> I checked the cas search and foud out they did come down hard on Deputy Goff he was tried on O8/14/2008 for 2nd degree assault, and driving while impaired. He recieved PBJ for both sentences and was sentenced to 10 days for the Assault and 30 days for the DWI, all but 2 days was suspended from both sentences. He was released from his PBJ 12/31/2008.  No fines. he served 2 days in jail, and had his record cleared
> 4 months later.
> 
> Recap
> 2 days Jail
> $0.00 Fines
> 4 month's probation
> record expunged
> He's got you Clem. Goff served as much time as the drug dealer in the school zone.
> Footnote; Goff's victim filed a lawsuit that was dismissed 12/29/2009
> Now thats what you call justice St. Mary's style.
> 
> LEO's don't want people to know how much weight the SA carries with the
> Judges at trials. If Fritz and the Judges didn't normally work togeather. Fritz would react to everycase he loses like he did in the Mattingly affair.
> Take em to trial put it in the paper- no ones the wiser as to what really happened.
> 
> It's got to drive the arresting officers crazy most of the time because I think most of them really are trying to do the right thing and get criminals off the street, and they see them constantly released with little or no punishment for their crimes. Goff got treated just like a drug dealer in St Mary's.



Say it isn't so Themis?

You mean Officer Cockroach was trying to pull another fast one on old Clem and the unsuspecting public?

I knew the deal; I had previously read the cases. I was just giving him plenty of line, then I was gonna set the hook, quite painfully.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> Fritz doesn.t prosecute the big thugs in St Mary's
> Brown only seems that way to you H&R Block Ladies.
> 
> 
> Clem called "letmetellyou" and told him if Clem wasn't there by 10PM to start without him.
> 
> So much for psychological testing to weed out psycho LEO's
> 
> 
> View attachment 77274
> View attachment 77275


----------



## megahurts

bump for rape.


----------



## Clem_Shady

megahurts said:


> bump for rape.



Bump for Gang Rape


----------



## Bobderful

What is a bump? Is that slang for 'gang rapist?' Or is it a euphimisim for "corrupt prosecuter who, when challenged, proceeds to create trumped up charges on the challenger..and then loses?" I don't know..I'm just a Cave Man..


----------



## Themis

Bobderful said:


> What is a bump? Is that slang for 'gang rapist?' Or is it a euphimisim for "corrupt prosecuter who, when challenged, proceeds to create trumped up charges on the challenger..and then loses?" I don't know..I'm just a Cave Man..


----------



## Clem_Shady

Bobderful said:


> What is a bump? Is that slang for 'gang rapist?' Or is it a euphimisim for "corrupt prosecuter who, when challenged, proceeds to create trumped up charges on the challenger..and then loses?" I don't know..I'm just a Cave Man..



Upgraded incorrect charge of rape to gang rape.


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertainment for Phlegm and Phenis


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


>



I think crusty bouy admiitted in his video that the koot has the loot.
Do you think he knows yet that Shane lost the election in 06?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> I think crusty bouy admiitted in his video that the koot has the loot.
> Do you think he knows yet that Shane lost the election in 06?



Probably not, and it took him four days to make that video. Have to admit, he's getting better at it.

Damn shame he has to concoct all his phony content though instead of just plucking real stuff like Fritz the rapist footage from the national news archives.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Probably not, and it took him four days to make that video. Have to admit, he's getting better at it.
> 
> Damn shame he has to concoct all his phony content though instead of just plucking real stuff like Fritz the rapist footage from the national news archives.



All he can do is make stuff up. Just like Fritz. He must have gone to the Fritz film institute.
probably Fritzed a scholarship.
Urban Dictionary: fritz
Bet we get reruns of this one till the election.


----------



## County_Boy

Themis said:


> All he can do is make stuff up. Just like Clem &
> Themis. He must have gone to the Clem Shady film institute.
> probably stole a scholarship.
> 
> Bet we get reruns of this one till the election.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77424



If it's reruns you want.....I'll gladly oblige


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> All he can do is make stuff up. Just like Fritz. He must have gone to the Fritz film institute.
> probably Fritzed a scholarship.
> Urban Dictionary: fritz
> Bet we get reruns of this one till the election.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77424



We need to fritz this.


----------



## Clem_Shady




----------



## JOKER

St Marys County Newsflash:
 
*A tragic fire on Monday* destroyed the personal Law Library 
of States Attorney candidate John Mattingly
Both of his Law Books have been lost. 

Mattingly's Campaign spokesman, Ken Rossignol said  
Mattingly was devastated, 
as he had not finished coloring the second one.

Clem Shady and Themis are conducting a Fund Raiser
at the Medleys' Neck School auditorium to raise
funds to Buy Mattingly some new Crayons.

All donations would be greatly appreciated.
(Green Crayons are Mattingly's Favorite.)
His campaign manager, Daniel Brown say's
John really likes "the Green"


----------



## Clem_Shady

JOKER said:


> St Marys County Newsflash:
> 
> *A tragic fire on Monday* destroyed the personal Law Library
> of States Attorney candidate John Mattingly
> Both of his Law Books have been lost.
> 
> Mattingly's Campaign spokesman, Ken Rossignol said
> Mattingly was devastated,
> as he had not finished coloring the second one.
> 
> Clem Shady and Themis are conducting a Fund Raiser
> at the Medleys' Neck School auditorium to raise
> funds to Buy Mattingly some new Crayons.
> 
> All donations would be greatly appreciated.
> (Green Crayons are Mattingly's Favorite.)
> His campaign manager, Daniel Brown say's
> John really likes "the Green"


----------



## Clem_Shady

Time for the Clem Shady Show, rapist voters.


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


>


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


>


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


>



Good morning everybody.


----------



## Clem_Shady

HPV05: the virus you get from licking your cat.


----------



## ftcret

Clem_Shady said:


> HPV05: the virus you get from licking your cat.



Really, you are a public nuisance AND a Douche bag - IMO
And BTW I would gladly lick a cat before a chicken...


----------



## Clem_Shady

ftcret said:


> Really, you are a public nuisance AND a Douche bag - IMO
> And BTW I would gladly lick a cat before a chicken...



You're rather "saintly" yourself.

Need me to open your hood?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.


----------



## megahurts

i want to know.


----------



## Clem_Shady

megahurts said:


> i want to know.



"The Event," it's coming soon.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Knock Knock*

Pete: Who's there?

NCIS: Open the door loser!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> MMDad: Too slow, I'm in here now!


Psst, you know he can't read that until he opens the thread, right?  Maybe this "Internet" thing is a little too complicated for your underdeveloped brain to grasp.


----------



## Clem_Shady

megahurts said:


> i want to know.



Bob, do you know this guy?


----------



## Clem_Shady

This is what a convincing video looks like Joker.

Video like this scares people like you.


----------



## JOKER

Clem_Shady said:


> This is what a convincing video looks like Joker.
> 
> Video like this scares people like you.


 
Nah.........

This Video scares me


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> This is what a convincing video looks like Joker.
> 
> Video like this scares people like you.



Joker calls it a crocumentary. It was his best quality producrion to date.



	

		
			
		

		
	
He's the man!
We're Voting for Mattingly!


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Sex Sells, But Not At The Polls*



Themis said:


> Joker calls it a crocumentary. It was his best quality producrion to date.
> 
> View attachment 77614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the man!
> We're Voting for Mattingly!



Joker can't compete with Fritz's rape videos.

Sex sells!


----------



## JOKER

Clem_Shady said:


> Joker can't compete with Fritz's rape videos.
> 
> Sex sells!


 
I LIKE SEX.........but not much on sex in the forums
But to each his own I always say !!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning Fritz haters!

Unite!

Grab your "Vote out the Rapist" signs.

Take to the streets of Leonardtown.

Tell em Clem Shady sent you!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Rocking to some Ted Nugent today!

_*I'm on a mission of justice

I'm supposed to testify

He said he didn't rape her

I'm gonna prove he lied

lied, lied lied!*_


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


> I don't mean to inerupt you in the middle of your song.
> But I need to know something.
> What kind of bait do you use to get so many fish on your hook at the same time?
> 
> View attachment 77755



Jailbait.


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


> ......



Well, you asked and I answered.


----------



## megahurts

Fritz who went first?


----------



## Clem_Shady

megahurts said:


> Fritz who went first?



Really sad to think about isn't it?

At a time and generation when most 18 year olds where watching Abbott & Constello talk about who has first, Fritz and his band of merry rapists where gang banging a 15 year old.

Then the scumbag has the nerve to describe the rape as, and I quote, "it happens all the time."

And then we have a couple of generations of idiots actually make the pervert the Chief Law Enforcement Officer of Saint Mary's County.

Talk about an afflicted County.

Hey Fritz this one's for Mattingly!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Woodyspda said:


> I didn't see a threat in what he said.
> 
> He called YOU out from behind your computer screen.



Can't help you there, we all sit in front of the computer screen.

What is it that you do behind it? Nevermind, don't answer that.


----------



## megahurts

JusticeMatters, I need to know.


----------



## Themis

megahurts said:


> JusticeMatters, I need to know.


----------



## Clem_Shady

megahurts said:


> JusticeMatters, I need to know.



"Itsrequired" that we know.


----------



## megahurts

Clem_Shady said:


> "Itsrequired" that we know.



JusticeMatters, the voters need to know -- Did the states attorney get sloppy seconds or not?


----------



## Themis

megahurts said:


> JusticeMatters, the voters need to know -- Did the states attorney get sloppy seconds or not?


"gilligan" knows he said he was in line.


----------



## JOKER

BLAH BLAH BLAH .........Same old LIES and BULLCRAP

Don't You realize we are tired of hearing you rehash
over and over the same old tired lame excuses from your partner
in crime - John Mattingly.

 We all know by now that you are DANNY BROWN.

When is your sentencing Trial coming up?

You remember the three charges you were found guilty of at the trial.

Maybe when the Judge throws you in jail, where you belong we will
get a little peace and quiet, maybe we can get back to some civil discussion.


----------



## Themis

JOKER said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH .........Same old LIES and BULLCRAP
> 
> Don't You realize we are tired of hearing you rehash
> over and over the same old tired lame excuses from your partner
> in crime - John Mattingly.
> 
> We all know by now that you are DANNY BROWN.
> 
> When is your sentencing Trial coming up?
> 
> You remember the three charges you were found guilty of at the trial.
> 
> Maybe when the Judge throws you in jail, where you belong we will
> get a little peace and quiet, maybe we can get back to some civil discussion.



When are you going to stop whinning and lying about John Mattingly and Daniel Brown, Dickie Duke. Aren't you content running your teensie web page in Leonardtown. I'm sure you will be as lucky for Fritz as your dumbazz antics were for cousin Shane in 2006. Go back to drawing your cartoons unless you can back up  the crap coming out of your face.


----------



## JOKER

Themis said:


> When are you going to stop whinning and lying about John Mattingly and Daniel Brown, Dickie Duke. Aren't you content running your teensie web page in Leonardtown. I'm sure you will be as lucky for Fritz as your dumbazz antics were for cousin Shane in 2006. Go back to drawing your cartoons unless you can back up the crap coming out of your face.


 
Oh Poor Themis Still twistin' the facts to suit your needs


----------



## Bay_Kat

JOKER said:


> Oh Poor Themis Still twistin' the facts to suit your needs



It will all be decided soon and we'll see who the real losers are and they will crawl back under their rocks and the forums will get back to normal.  Ken is bored since he doesn't have the St. Mary's today comics and all the photoshop and firehouse bashing to do.


----------



## megahurts

I like the second episode better.


----------



## Themis

megahurts said:


> I like the second episode better.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

megahurts said:


> I like the second episode better.



I think they both do an excellent job of showing who is telling the truth.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

hpv05 lets see you get away with posting this and the other vid on the baynet


----------



## Themis

Annoying_Boy said:


> I think they both do an excellent job of showing who is telling the truth.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Ten feds and the AG coming

Fritz is finally losing his throne

This Winter he'll get the summons

Two jailed but they're back home


Gotta get back to justice

Drug dealers are running around

Should have been jailed long ago

What if you knew her

And found her rapist still around

How can you vote for him when you know


----------



## Bobderful

This thread has arrived at being just plain silly.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



:bump:


----------



## Themis

Themis said:


> :bump:



BUMP


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> :bump:


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Ten feds and the AG coming

Fritz is finally losing his throne

This Winter he'll get the summons

Two jailed but they're back home


Gotta get back to justice

Drug dealers are running around

Should have been jailed long ago

What if you knew her

And found her rapist still around

How can you vote for him when you know


----------



## megahurts

bad boys bad boys watcha gonna do, FRITZ whatcha gonna do when they come for YOU?


----------



## Bobderful

I don't condone this thread..Noone is answering me in my other threads though..unacceptable..!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Bobderful said:


> I don't condone this thread..Noone is answering me in my other threads though..unacceptable..!



could you repeat the question please?


----------



## JOKER

*The Enterprise*
Top News
Wednesday, Oct. 20, 2010

By JOHN WHARTON
Staff writer

Posted at 3:45 p.m. Wednesday
Breaking News

Prince George's Circuit Court Judge Sean Wallace
sentenced Daniel J Brown to two years in prison
on a conviction for conspiring to unlawfully 
affix a public seal to a deed,
plus six months in jail for two other offenses. 

Judge Wallace says 
St. Mary's state's attorney candidate
John A Mattingly also tried to cheat people

"The two of you together did operate your business corruptly,"
"in an effort to cheat other people."

and he barred Brown from having any contact with John Mattingly 
after Brown is released from custody and begins five years
of supervised probation.

full story located at link below

Brown sentenced to two years in prison


----------



## Bobderful

Maybe Fritz can answer questions about letting DWI suspects off the hook, instead of using his position of power to eradicate his opponent..Why doesn't Fritz just try to win like other politicians do? He is inviting FBI and Federal investigations..I just want answers about what has been claimed here and all I see is nonsense accusations..meanwhile, are my children in danger of getting hit by a drunk driver who won't be prosecuted? Are there any public statements about this>


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady;Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



Clem_Shady;Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.




Clem_Shady;Saint Mary's County State's Attorney Richard Fritz smiles while trashing his rape victim during questioning by the national news media.




Clem_Shady;


*Crime Down 36%?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and  pampered just to get them through the system.

*Mattingly's  Career Accomplishments*
10 Published Case Opinions (most in So. Md.)
Jury Verdict Record
President, SMC Bar Association
Governor, Md. State Bar Association
Fellow, Md. Bar Foundation (top 1% of lawyers demonstrating integrity & dedication)
Cases before:
  United States Supreme Court
  Md. Court of Appeals
  Md. Court of Special Appeals
  Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals

Goals
Will increase efficiency of staff through reduce staff, supervision, and training. St. Mary's Co has the largest staff of proscecutors per capita of any County in MD, with one of the lowest conviction rates in the State. 

Will work to decrease incidents of Domestic Violence through Counseling, Protection, and if necessary stiffer Punishment Programs.

Will work to help Juvenile Offenders get back on right track with Education, Job Training, and Counseling Programs.

Will not offer Repeat Offenders, Career Criminals, Major Crime Offenders, and Drug Dealers slap on wrist plea bargains.

Will continue with programs like Project Graduation, and the County Bad Check Program.

John Mattingly will be at the Leonardtown HS Auditorium Monday October 18, 2010 at 6:00 PM for the Open Forum. He will be meeting people, and he will be glad to answer any questions at that time.


----------



## Gilligan

All the same stuff...but now who else would anyone vote for knowing Mattingly has been declared a crook by a judge?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Gilligan said:


> All the same stuff...but now who else would anyone vote for knowing Mattingly has been declared a crook by a judge?



A rapist that was convicted by a judge?

Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> A rapist that was convicted by a judge?
> 
> Decisions. Decisions.



LMAO. How old were you in 1964? Just curious...


----------



## The-TRUTH

Hurry up A$$boy you still have time!


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady;Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



Clem_Shady;Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.




Clem_Shady;Saint Mary's County State's Attorney Richard Fritz smiles while trashing his rape victim during questioning by the national news media.




Clem_Shady;


*Crime Down 36%?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and  pampered just to get them through the system.

*Mattingly's  Career Accomplishments*
10 Published Case Opinions (most in So. Md.)
Jury Verdict Record
President, SMC Bar Association
Governor, Md. State Bar Association
Fellow, Md. Bar Foundation (top 1% of lawyers demonstrating integrity & dedication)
Cases before:
  United States Supreme Court
  Md. Court of Appeals
  Md. Court of Special Appeals
  Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals

Goals
Will increase efficiency of staff through reduce staff, supervision, and training. St. Mary's Co has the largest staff of proscecutors per capita of any County in MD, with one of the lowest conviction rates in the State. 

Will work to decrease incidents of Domestic Violence through Counseling, Protection, and if necessary stiffer Punishment Programs.

Will work to help Juvenile Offenders get back on right track with Education, Job Training, and Counseling Programs.

Will not offer Repeat Offenders, Career Criminals, Major Crime Offenders, and Drug Dealers slap on wrist plea bargains.

Will continue with programs like Project Graduation, and the County Bad Check Program.

John Mattingly will be at the Leonardtown HS Auditorium Monday October 18, 2010 at 6:00 PM for the Open Forum. He will be meeting people, and he will be glad to answer any questions at that time.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> I find it irritating when people call Fritz a "rapist"


----------



## Themis

]Clem_Shady;Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



Clem_Shady;Part 2: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.




Clem_Shady;Saint Mary's County State's Attorney Richard Fritz smiles while trashing his rape victim during questioning by the national news media.




Clem_Shady;


*Crime Down 36%?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and  pampered just to get them through the system.

*Mattingly's  Career Accomplishments*
10 Published Case Opinions (most in So. Md.)
Jury Verdict Record
President, SMC Bar Association
Governor, Md. State Bar Association
Fellow, Md. Bar Foundation (top 1% of lawyers demonstrating integrity & dedication)
Cases before:
  United States Supreme Court
  Md. Court of Appeals
  Md. Court of Special Appeals
  Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals

Goals
Will increase efficiency of staff through reduce staff, supervision, and training. St. Mary's Co has the largest staff of proscecutors per capita of any County in MD, with one of the lowest conviction rates in the State. 

Will work to decrease incidents of Domestic Violence through Counseling, Protection, and if necessary stiffer Punishment Programs.

Will work to help Juvenile Offenders get back on right track with Education, Job Training, and Counseling Programs.

Will not offer Repeat Offenders, Career Criminals, Major Crime Offenders, and Drug Dealers slap on wrist plea bargains.

Will continue with programs like Project Graduation, and the County Bad Check Program.

John Mattingly will be at the Leonardtown HS Auditorium Monday October 18, 2010 at 6:00 PM for the Open Forum. He will be meeting people, and he will be glad to answer any questions at that time.


----------



## JOKER

*The County Times
*Thursday Oct 21, 2010
By Guy Leonard
Staff Writer

Brown Gets Two Years 

Daniel Jason Brown, the man who was indicted
along with Democrat candidate for state’s
attorney John Andrew Mattingly for theft, land
fraud and witness tampering charges, was sentenced
to two years in prison by Judge Sean Wallace

Prosecutor Renee Joy told Judge Sean Wallace
on Wednesday that despite the long investigation
into Brown’s activities, the defendant continued
to feel no remorse for what he had done.

“His work ethic has proven to be short cuts
and scamming people and lining his pockets,” Joy
said. “He honestly believes he’s above the law.”

“This was an effort… to influence corruptly
those witnesses,” Judge Wallace said. “I frankly don’t
think you’re the instigator in any of these things,
but you played a major role.”As part of the terms of Brown’s sentence,
Wallace ordered him to pay restitution to victims
in the contracting case as well as to have
no contact with Mattingly, who he alluded to as
the “other instigator” in the events leading up to
Wednesday’s hearing.

“The two of you together did operate your
businesses … corruptly, falsely in an effort to
cheat other people,” Judge Wallace said.

See full story go to link below see page nine

http://countytimes.somd.com/archive/...2010-10-21.pdf


----------



## Themis

]Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> ]Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



Make sure you watch part 2, it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> Make sure you watch part 2, it just keeps getting better.



Yawn.


----------



## Themis

Gilligan said:


> Yawn.





bresamil said:


> Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..
> * You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Gilligan said:


> Yawn.



Which video made you freak out, running and screaming out of here, vowing not to return?

1 or 2?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day
> before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did. You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Part 1: The shocking must watch video of the actual ABC 20/20 interview between State's Attorney Richard Fritz, Ken Rossignol, and Fritz's rape victim.



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## JOKER

*The Enterprise
*Friday, Oct. 22, 2010

By JOHN WHARTON
Staff writer

*Brown sentenced to term in prison*

*Judge says state's attorney candidate John Mattingly*
*also tried to cheat people in real-estate dealings*


A two-year investigation of real-estate fraud and witness tampering
resulted this week in a prison sentence for Daniel Jason Brown, 
and a judge's rebuke of state's attorney candidate John Mattingly

Mattingly (D) did not attend his real-estate partner's sentencing hearing.

"I frankly don't think you were the instigator in any of these things,
but you played a major role," Judge Wallace said, and he barred Brown
from having any contact with John Mattingly after Brown is 
released from custody and begins five years of supervised probation.

"The two of you together (Mattingly & Brown) did operate your business corruptly,"
Judge Wallace said, "in an effort to cheat other people."

Renee Joy, assistant Prince George's prosecutor, spoke of Brown's conduct.
"His work ethic was proven to be shortcuts and scamming innocent people
to line his own pockets," Joy said. "He thinks that he's above the law."

In the home-improvement case, Joy said, "Mr. Brown was showing the
epitome of greed. He was taking advantage of an elderly woman who was
an amputee and had recently lost her husband."

for full story click on link below
Brown sentenced to term in prison


----------



## Annoying_Boy




----------



## Hadenuff

*Since Fritz is Enterprise owners son's godfather??*

Jezzz, since Fritz is the godfather of the owner of the emptyprize, shouldn't they disclose that to the general public???  Seems like someone is getting free press, free ads, and how knows what other perks.  Damn Rapists.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Hadenuff said:


> Jezzz, since Fritz is the godfather of the owner of the emptyprize, shouldn't they disclose that to the general public???  Seems like someone is getting free press, free ads, and how knows what other perks.  Damn Rapists.



So what? Now the Enterprise prints that Brown Goes to PRISON!!! and that Fritzs fault also. You nimwits never sieze to amaze me. YOu twist everything around to justify your Mattingly campaigning. I bet when they printed that John got aquitted of charges it was ok! Thats why nothing any of you socially challeged individuals have any creditability.

Only a couple more days!!!


----------



## Themis

Themis said:


> *bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Annoying_Boy

terbear1225 said:


> :bump:
> 
> i like this game!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Fritz hater checking in.


----------



## BadCat

wow!

johnmattingly.com/fritz-past


----------



## County_Boy




----------



## Annoying_Boy

*John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland*


----------



## BadCat

Chief Judge Wilkinson finds that *Fritz*'s actions in the "Paper Caper" *violated constitutional protections*. The opinion stated that *Fritz* had *actually engaged in criminal conduct* and *compared his political tactics to the terror tactics of the KKK*. Fritz cost the taxpayers $500,000 in settlement and untold costs in attorneys.


----------



## County_Boy

*The Enterprise*
Friday, Oct. 22, 2010

By JOHN WHARTON
Staff writer

Brown sentenced to term in prison

*Judge says state's attorney candidate John Mattingly
also tried to cheat people in real-estate dealings*

A two-year investigation of real-estate fraud and witness tampering
resulted this week in a prison sentence for Daniel Jason Brown, 
and a judge's rebuke of state's attorney candidate John Mattingly

"I frankly don't think you were the instigator in any of these things,
but you played a major role," Judge Wallace said, and he barred Brown
from having any contact with John Mattingly after Brown is 
released from custody and begins five years of supervised probation.

*"The two of you together (Mattingly & Brown)
 did operate your business corruptly,"
Judge Wallace said, "in an effort to cheat other people."*

Renee Joy, assistant Prince George's prosecutor, spoke of Brown's conduct.
"His work ethic was proven to be shortcuts and scamming innocent people
to line his own pockets," Joy said. "He thinks that he's above the law."

In the home-improvement case, Joy said, "Mr. Brown was showing the
epitome of greed. He was taking advantage of an elderly woman who was
an amputee and had recently lost her husband."

for full story click on link below
http://www.somdnews.com/stories/10222010/entetop170421_32304.shtm


----------



## County_Boy

*The Enterprise*
Wednesday, Oct. 27, 2010
Editorial Page

Endorsements for general election

*St. Mary's state's attorney*
John Mattingly's business partner was convicted of a notary violation
and offered a plea to charges of witness tampering. 
When the judge sentenced that business partner, Daniel Jason Brown,
to prison last week, he said,
"The two of you together did operate your business corruptly
in an effort to cheat other people."

*John Mattingly has not made his case that he would be a good replacement
for Fritz, who is a seasoned, committed prosecutor. * 

*Richard Fritz worked as an assistant and deputy prosecutor
before he was first elected in 1998. 
He is up to the job.*

see full story at link below

Southern Maryland


----------



## BadCat

Richard Fritz's Smear Campaign
Since I made my announcement to run for State's Attorney, my opponent has used (or rather abused) the power of his office in an attempt to smear and discredit me. I want to take this opportunity to address the unfounded and baseless attacks leveled against me and my family by the current State's Attorney.

My opponent's accusations were totally without merit. An independent prosecutor was appointed and all charges were either dismissed or acquitted. The independent prosecutor Ms. Cumming, when asked why she dismissed the charges responded "because justice demanded it."

Fritz, the current State's attorney, manipulated the grand jury, presenting perjured testimony and manufactured evidence.

In addition, the Attorney Grievance Commission, the body responsible for policing attorneys' ethical conduct, also investigated all of the charges Fritz leveled against me. The Attorney Grievance Commission found no unethical conduct on my part in any of Fritz's accusations. I was wrongly accused, and justly exonerated both in the courts of law and before the Attorney Grievance Commission. Now, I will exonerate myself in the court of public opinion.

It is time to return justice to the courtroom, not the back-room. St. Mary's County deserves better and come Nov. 2nd we will take back our office of State's Attorney. I humbly ask for your support—vote John Mattingly for State's Attorney.

TEXT TAKEN FROM: 
johnmattingly.com


----------



## Pete

BadCat said:


> Richard Fritz's Smear Campaign
> Since I made my announcement to run for State's Attorney, my opponent has used (or rather abused) the power of his office in an attempt to smear and discredit me. I want to take this opportunity to address the unfounded and baseless attacks leveled against me and my family by the current State's Attorney.
> 
> My opponent's accusations were totally without merit. An independent prosecutor was appointed and all charges were either dismissed or acquitted. The independent prosecutor Ms. Cumming, when asked why she dismissed the charges responded "because justice demanded it."
> 
> Fritz, the current State's attorney, manipulated the grand jury, presenting perjured testimony and manufactured evidence.
> 
> In addition, the Attorney Grievance Commission, the body responsible for policing attorneys' ethical conduct, also investigated all of the charges Fritz leveled against me. The Attorney Grievance Commission found no unethical conduct on my part in any of Fritz's accusations. I was wrongly accused, and justly exonerated both in the courts of law and before the Attorney Grievance Commission. Now, I will exonerate myself in the court of public opinion.
> 
> It is time to return justice to the courtroom, not the back-room. St. Mary's County deserves better and come Nov. 2nd we will take back our office of State's Attorney. I humbly ask for your support—vote John Mattingly for State's Attorney.
> 
> TEXT TAKEN FROM:
> johnmattingly.com



Thank you.  I did not even realize he was running.


----------



## BadCat

Pete said:


> Thank you.  I did not even realize he was running.



NP. You can learn more about him here:

johnmattingly.com


----------



## Ltown

Tornado Watch for St Marys County
Possible heavy rains and strong winds
Storm Damage picture below


----------



## JOKER

*States Attorney Richard Fritz*
*Has received Election Endorsements*
*and support from*


Sheriff Tim Cameron

The ENTERPRISE newspaper

the Fraternal Order of Police

AMERICAN LEGION POST 238

*Past St Marys County Sheriffs*
*Endorsing Richard Fritz for States Attorney*

Ben Burroughs

Wayne Petit

Richard Voorhar


Candidate John Mattingly has received endorsements from only
Ken Rossignol former owner/editor of the St Marys Today Tabloid
And maybe that backhanded endorsement he got from Judge Wallace


> "The two of you together (Mattingly & Brown) did operate your business corruptly,"
> Judge Wallace said, "in an effort to cheat other people."


----------



## Annoying_Boy

BadCat said:


> NP. You can learn more about him here:
> 
> johnmattingly.com


----------



## Merlin99

You know I just realized something, with themis, clem, ab... all running around practically forcing me to vote for fritz (really it's against mattingly), I have no idea which one is in which party. Not that this is going to make a difference, but it goes to show that the message isn't as important as the messenger.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Merlin99 said:


> You know I just realized something, with themis, clem, ab... all running around practically forcing me to vote for fritz (really it's against mattingly), I have no idea which one is in which party. Not that this is going to make a difference, but it goes to show that the message isn't as important as the messenger.



I guess we get the blame for forcing you to pick your nose too, right?


----------



## Bean Machine

I voted for Fritz


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Watch it!

Download it!

Send it to your friends!

Think about what you just saw!


----------



## JOKER

Dolan Media Newswire Story

*The Daily Record, (Baltimore, MD)*
*Author: Danielle Ulman*
*10/26/2010 *


Maryland state's attorney candidate's partner sentenced

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BALTIMORE, MD -- Daniel J. Brown received a far harsher sentence than expected last week on charges stemming from his relationship with John A. Mattingly Jr., a candidate for St. Mary’s County state’s attorney. 

*Daniel Brown*, who was hoping for a six-month sentence with work-release privileges, instead *drew a 10-year prison term with all but two years suspended* for the misdemeanor of conspiring to unlawfully affix a public seal to a deed. He will serve an additional six months in jail for conspiring to influence a witness to a 2007 shooting incident involving one of Mattingly’s clients.

In imposing the sentence in St. Mary’s County Circuit Court, Judge Sean Wallace ignored the recommendation of the prosecutors, who sought the six-month term pursuant to a plea deal in the notary case. *Wallace accused Brown and Mattingly of corrupt business practices.*

*Isabel M. Cumming, the Prince George’s County state’s attorney* brought in to handle the cases because Mattingly is running against the incumbent state’s attorney in St. Mary’s, *said the judge was “fair.”*
“We were bound to our plea agreement with what we offered,” she said. “The judge did give a stronger sentence. It does happen.* Judge Wallace is a good judge.”*

John Mattingly and Daniel Brown were both charged in the land-transfer case, and with a conspiracy to influence witnesses in the second case.

“I frankly don't think you were the instigator in any of these things, but you played a major role,” the visiting Prince George’s County judge said to Brown, according to The Enterprise, a Southern Maryland newspaper.* “The two of you together did operate your business corruptly in an effort to cheat other people.”*


*Sisters keep property*

Daniel Brown’s false-seal conviction resulted from a land deal with three Baltimore sisters, in which he was convicted of asking his sister-in-law to notarize a deed she had not witnessed. The sisters will keep their interest in the property, Cumming has said.

The witness-tampering charge stemmed from an incident involving one of Mattingly’s former clients, Terry Clarke, who had been charged with first-degree assault and illegal gun possession after shooting at people near his property line. Mattingly was accused of telling Clarke and Brown to pay off the victim witnesses.

Brown entered an Alford plea to that count, acknowledging that prosecutors had sufficient evidence to convict him. However, he told the court that the only person he ever spoke to about the case was Clarke.

*In addition, Brown will serve a concurrent 30-day sentence from a guilty plea for doing home improvement work without a license. Brown will repay $30,000 to the deceased homeowner’s heirs.*

After serving his time, he will undergo five years of supervised probation.

See full story Click on link below

The Dolan Company -- Dolan Media Newswire Story


----------



## JOKER

*Latest Election News*

.


----------



## BadCat




----------



## JOKER

Dolan Media Newswire Story

*The Daily Record, (Baltimore, MD)*
*Author: Danielle Ulman*
*10/26/2010 *


Maryland state's attorney candidate's partner sentenced

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BALTIMORE, MD -- Daniel J. Brown received a far harsher sentence than expected last week on charges stemming from his relationship with John A. Mattingly Jr., a candidate for St. Mary’s County state’s attorney. 

*Daniel Brown*, who was hoping for a six-month sentence with work-release privileges, instead *drew a 10-year prison term with all but two years suspended* for the misdemeanor of conspiring to unlawfully affix a public seal to a deed. He will serve an additional six months in jail for conspiring to influence a witness to a 2007 shooting incident involving one of Mattingly’s clients.

In imposing the sentence in St. Mary’s County Circuit Court, Judge Sean Wallace ignored the recommendation of the prosecutors, who sought the six-month term pursuant to a plea deal in the notary case. *Wallace accused Brown and Mattingly of corrupt business practices.*

*Isabel M. Cumming, the Prince George’s County state’s attorney* brought in to handle the cases because Mattingly is running against the incumbent state’s attorney in St. Mary’s, *said the judge was “fair.”*
“We were bound to our plea agreement with what we offered,” she said. “The judge did give a stronger sentence. It does happen.* Judge Wallace is a good judge.”*

John Mattingly and Daniel Brown were both charged in the land-transfer case, and with a conspiracy to influence witnesses in the second case.

“I frankly don't think you were the instigator in any of these things, but you played a major role,” the visiting Prince George’s County judge said to Brown, according to The Enterprise, a Southern Maryland newspaper.* “The two of you together did operate your business corruptly in an effort to cheat other people.”*


*Sisters keep property*

Daniel Brown’s false-seal conviction resulted from a land deal with three Baltimore sisters, in which he was convicted of asking his sister-in-law to notarize a deed she had not witnessed. The sisters will keep their interest in the property, Cumming has said.

The witness-tampering charge stemmed from an incident involving one of Mattingly’s former clients, Terry Clarke, who had been charged with first-degree assault and illegal gun possession after shooting at people near his property line. Mattingly was accused of telling Clarke and Brown to pay off the victim witnesses.

Brown entered an Alford plea to that count, acknowledging that prosecutors had sufficient evidence to convict him. However, he told the court that the only person he ever spoke to about the case was Clarke.

*In addition, Brown will serve a concurrent 30-day sentence from a guilty plea for doing home improvement work without a license. Brown will repay $30,000 to the deceased homeowner’s heirs.*

After serving his time, he will undergo five years of supervised probation.

See full story Click on link below

The Dolan Company -- Dolan Media Newswire Story


----------



## Annoying_Boy

BadCat said:


>



Another must watch Fritz video surfaces.


----------



## BadCat

minuteman76 said:


> minuteman76;4427190]Clem_Shady;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Richard Fritz's Checkered Past*
> 
> *1964* Fritz plead guilty to Sex Offense.
> 15year old girl accuses Fritz, and friends of forcible gang rape.
> Fritz pleads guilty to statutory rape (carnal knowledge) and receives 18 month suspended jail term.
> *1983* Commonwealth of Virginia is forced to take action against Fritz for his failure to pay and honor his child support obligations.
> 2nd article down
> Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition
> YouTube - Fritz: The Deadbeat Dad
> *1992* Fritz cannot account for the State's Attorney's Office Drug Fund money. Rather than accounting for the missing fund money, Fritz resigns as Assistant State's Attorney.
> Hadenuff; Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long.  Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter.  Walter had just purchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect.  With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs.  Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading.  Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that ST. Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases.
> Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing to Account for Drug Funds - Copy
> 
> *1998* Fritz engineers the infamous "Paper Caper." On the eve of the election for State's Attorney, Fritz illegally suppressed the St. Mary's Today's revelation that Fritz was guilty of rape.
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf
> 
> *2003* Chief Judge Wilkinson finds that Fritz's actions in the "Paper Caper" violated constitutional protections. *The opinion stated that Fritz had actually engaged in criminal conduct and compared his political tactics to the terror tactics of the KKK*. Fritz cost the taxpayers $425,000 in settlement and untold costs in attorneys. Fritz  paid  $10,000 out of pocket
> No.â€‚02-1326. - ROSSIGNOL v. VOORHAAR 50 - US 4th Circuit
> Publisher Wins Press-Rights Suit (washingtonpost.com)
> Capital News Service wire feed
> 
> 
> *2005* On the nationally televised program, ABC NEWS 20/20, Fritz excused is his sex offense by stating, "It happens all the time." This comment was in response to the question regarding a 15- year-old girl having group sexual relations with three young men. Fritz further attacked the victim and her reputation. Finally, admitting his misdeeds, Fritz concluded, "So what?"
> Part 1
> YouTube - Rape Interview: State's Attorney Richard Fritz - Part 1
> Part 2
> YouTube - Rape Interview: State's Attorney Richard Fritz - Part 2
> 
> *2009* John Mattingly announces his candidacy for State's Attorney against Fritz. Fritz devotes the full resources of his office to investigating Mattingly. Fritz exchanges plea deals with criminals to provide perjured testimony, threatens witnesses and manufactures evidence. The result was 140 charges against Mattingly. Mattingly is acquitted. Independent dismisses all charges stating, *"Because justice demanded it.*
> John Mattingly to Bad Guys: Look Out, Here I Come - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> Under indictment, Mattingly pursues political campaign
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> Candidate is upbeat after jury's acquittal
> The Dolan Company -- Dolan Media Newswire Story
> The Dolan Company -- Dolan Media Newswire Story



Good point!


----------



## Merlin99

BadCat said:


> Good point!


Where?


----------



## ftcret

Merlin99 said:


> Where?



I think it is under his hat


----------



## BadCat

ftcret said:


> I think it is under his hat



i don't get it


----------



## ftcret

BadCat said:


> i don't get it


----------



## BadCat

ftcret said:


>



hmmm, that'd didn't help.


----------



## Gilligan

Annoying_Boy said:


> Another must watch Fritz video surfaces.



'Surfaces'? Would not the word 'surfaces' imply things like..oh I dunno..things like "have not been posted a gazzillion times before in the same sub-form section by the same clowns...over and over and over again". Things like that.


----------



## ftcret

Gilligan said:


> 'Surfaces'? Would not the word 'surfaces' imply things like..oh I dunno..things like "have not been posted a gazzillion times before in the same sub-form section by the same clowns...over and over and over again". Things like that.



I was wondering what ever happened to "the event" these bozos were babbling about earlier last month. Was it more cloning of Clem and megaspurts? Was it minisculemanhood finding his 'special purpose'? Was it a custody battle over the lone brain cell between the MPDs?


----------



## BadCat

ftcret said:


> I was wondering what ever happened to "the event" these bozos were babbling about earlier last month. Was it more cloning of Clem and megaspurts? Was it minisculemanhood finding his 'special purpose'? Was it a custody battle over the lone brain cell between the MPDs?



I'm not sure, but I would like to know also. Please bump this thread when you find out.


----------



## BillyC

*Child molestation*

The truth is on video!  Fritz is a child molester.


----------



## BadCat

BillyC that is an inaccurate unfair overstatement and you should edit that post or delete it. seriously.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------

